# General > Music >  4th Caithness Music Monster Summer School

## The Music Monster

As the summer holidays begin, don't forget about this year's Summer School: https://www.facebook.com/events/2206396322808572/
It's running on 22nd-23rd July at Pulteneytown Parish Church, open to all children of school age P1-S6!
If you're interested please drop me a message and I'll send a form out to you!
Happy Holidays!

----------

